# Plymouth and Exeter experience existential crisis!



## Gerry1time (Nov 15, 2016)

Truro has now got a Primark. Which frankly changes everything. Everything! 

It's hard to see how Exeter and Plymouth are going to survive as settlements quite frankly. Ghost cities by the new year I should imagine. 

Truro thinks it's big time because it has a Primark. It's not


----------



## toggle (Nov 16, 2016)

Gerry1time said:


> Truro has now got a Primark. Which frankly changes everything. Everything!
> 
> It's hard to see how Exeter and Plymouth are going to survive as settlements quite frankly. Ghost cities by the new year I should imagine.
> 
> Truro thinks it's big time because it has a Primark. It's not




and more astoundingly, the herald is actually supposed to be a newspaper, not a local version of the onion that can't afford a proofreader


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 16, 2016)

toggle said:


> and more astoundingly, the herald is actually supposed to be a newspaper, not a local version of the onion that can't afford a proofreader



I especially love the line "Caffe Nero on Lemon Quay was so busy that I couldn't even get a quote from a member of staff" which reads more like a note to themselves or their editor than a piece of journalism.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2016)

no, you have to get a quote for the coffee and show you've got enough cash to cover it before they'll serve you


----------



## Libertad (Nov 16, 2016)

Truro? Where's it to?


----------



## toggle (Nov 16, 2016)

Gerry1time said:


> I especially love the line "Caffe Nero on Lemon Quay was so busy that I couldn't even get a quote from a member of staff" which reads more like a note to themselves or their editor than a piece of journalism.



they don't do actual journalism. the job qualification seems to be the ability to write 'we love plymouth, we hate cornwall' 100x. spelling optional


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 16, 2016)

two sheds said:


> no, you have to get a quote for the coffee and show you've got enough cash to cover it before they'll serve you



I did actually think that first time I read it. Why would you get a quote from a Caffe Nero? Isn't the price list on the wall? Maybe Truro really is that innovative that it's pushing the boundaries of coffee pricing.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2016)

and the herald's only jealous because Plymouth and Bristol are still really part of Greater Cornwall.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 17, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Truro? Where's it to?


Lemon Quay.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 17, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Lemon Quay.



Lovely, I'm sure that it will enrich that special street market ambience. Christmas is only 37 shopping days away.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 17, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Lovely, I'm sure that it will enrich that special street market ambience. Christmas is only 37 shopping days away.


Sister and her kids were looking forward to going on Saturday and ended up spending less than an hour there because it was too busy. Couldn't help laughing.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 17, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Sister and her kids were looking forward to going on Saturday and ended up spending less than an hour there because it was too busy. Couldn't help laughing.



It's that mini fairground that does it. Kids come from all over to throw up on that roundabout.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2016)

That's just them  learning how to behave in cities when they grow older.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Sister and her kids were looking forward to going on Saturday and ended up spending less than an hour there because it was too busy. Couldn't help laughing.



i'm walking distance so when lass wants to go in there, she can take herself so i don't have to suffer. she will learn eventually why cheap clothing in this house always comes from charity shops, not primark. and probably curse loads that there's another shop in town that dosen't do women's shoes her size


----------



## AMITNAL (Sep 10, 2017)

toggle said:


> they don't do actual journalism. the job qualification seems to be the ability to write 'we love plymouth, we hate cornwall' 100x. spelling optional



They are an odd paper. They seem to only report on what happens in the time zone of 1867, which is what Plymouth is stuck in, currently. They report on old people falling over, buses being 3 minutes late, and how much a tree has grown.


----------



## Poot (Sep 10, 2017)

AMITNAL said:


> They are an odd paper. They seem to only report on what happens in the time zone of 1867, which is what Plymouth is stuck in, currently. They report on old people falling over, buses being 3 minutes late, and how much a tree has grown.


Odd isn't it. It's almost as though there is very little crime here to report on.


----------



## AMITNAL (Sep 10, 2017)

Poot said:


> Odd isn't it. It's almost as though there is very little crime here to report on.



Or the crimes that they don't want to report on...?

Propoganda for the southwests giant shithole? ☝️


----------



## Geri (Sep 10, 2017)

I went into Primark in Truro on Thursday. It's just as skanky as all the others. 

Don't even get me started on the pathetic excuse for a Debenhams. It's no bigger than a corner shop. 

But at least they have a decent sized TK Maxx.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2018)

Fwiw, there are Debs near me and neither is brilliant.
as for TKMAXX they can be good or bad regardless of whether they are big or small.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 18, 2018)

Libertad said:


> It's that mini fairground that does it. Kids come from all over to throw up on that roundabout.


I was well up for the my daughter going on it for the first time Saturday. Her mother used her veto though.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 18, 2018)

Poot said:


> Odd isn't it. It's almost as though there is very little crime here to report on.



Behave it’s got its own crime section, I love a good read of it. See what’s going down in my old neighbourhood 

Latest Plymouth crime news - Plymouth Herald


----------



## Poot (Apr 18, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Behave it’s got its own crime section, I love a good read of it. See what’s going down in my old neighbourhood
> 
> Latest Plymouth crime news - Plymouth Herald


I take it all back. I can see now that I am in the midst of SUBLETTERS. I may need to build some sort of bunker to protect my family.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 18, 2018)

Poot said:


> I take it all back. I can see now that I am in the midst of SUBLETTERS. I may need to build some sort of bunker to protect my family.



We can’t all have a fatal stabbing a week

Carl eves crime reporter for the Plymouth herald was formerly a member of the cast of sons of anarchy


----------



## Poot (Apr 18, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> We can’t all have a fatal stabbing a week
> 
> Karl eves crime reporter for the Plymouth herald was formerly a member of the cast of sins of anarchy


What is Sins of Anarchy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2018)

Poot said:


> What is Sins of Anarchy?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 19, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> We can’t all have a fatal stabbing a week
> 
> Carl eves crime reporter for the Plymouth herald was formerly a member of the cast of sons of anarchy


Seperated at birth. Explains the scar.


----------

